# Re: My advice to single guys out there who want to get laid or want a girlfriend



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: My advice to single guys out there who want to get laid or want a girlfriend*

OK, so I'm gunna provide some real advice for guys who are really struggling since this thread is crap.

First off, you need to understand that everything with women is a BS test. It's all about confidence. This means you have to look at the bright side of what she says. Don't read deeply for the worst case scenario. The goal of courting someone is showing you have creative thinking such that you can provide security from a variety of awareness.

I call this "deliberate misinterpretation". Sometimes, when looking at the bright side of things, you listen to what someone says wrong on purpose.

It also helps to smile or stick your tongue out when making deliberately misinterpreting remarks. By showing your date you're light-hearted, she knows you're not creepy. If she asks if you're trying to be funny, say something like, "Funny isn't something you try. It just happens." If she asks if you think you're funny, say, "Funny isn't something you think. It's something you feel."

Second, recognize that lots of women want to be dominated. If you submit to them to show you're well behaved, that means you lack confidence. Don't simply do what you're told. If they tell you you're being naughty, don't be ashamed. Being naughty is a good thing because it shows you want what you can get, and you understand how people can be abusive. Again, this shows security because it shows you understand right from wrong. You're not naive. Being naughty means you know what to expect in others being naughty so you can protect what you have as well.

Third, don't rush it. Intimacy has a climax, and then it's all downhill from there. Tease her. Foreplay is vital to maximize the length of time you're enjoying your company. If you simply get off and go to sleep, that's stupid. Furthermore, if you rush things, it makes you seem desperate and unreliable. Desperation is pathetic, and unreliability means you can't support a relationship into the future nor can you help in the worst case scenario of having children.

Last, understand that hooking up is always a gamble, and you can't force her to like you. The best thing you can do is say things which maximize the odds. If you force it, the odds will go down because you're trying too hard and taking her to be a robot which disrespects her free will. If things don't work out, that's OK. It wasn't necessarily your fault. It could also be her hesitation which was beyond your control.

If anyone has anymore questions, ask away.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

How does this help me cold approach?

Legit question.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Ivan AG said:


> How does this help me cold approach?
> 
> Legit question.


I don't suggest approaching cold, but if you are, what I've written should keep you in a positive attitude. That way, the girl you're approaching doesn't think you're a creep. You have to make sure the conversation is in high spirits rather than dragging things down into logic. Remember, relationships are about emotional satisfaction, not about being perfect.

That said, you really can't approach cold unless you have a sophisticated personality with a variety of interests to play with. That way, you have things in mind to deliberately misinterpret and make jokes with.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Cool story. 

Funny thing about "dating" advice: if you find yourself having to learn from it in order to get with girls, you're already ****ed (figuratively speaking).


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I think i'd rather take my advice on getting laid from women, not men. Well, any ladies wanna give up the secrets? Or is there any secrets at all?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll start by saying I tend to have a negative opinion of PUAs.

Let me summarize your thread:

1. Be confident/assertive! Learn my elaborate funny gimmicks by heart so you can spit them back later and impress her with your game!

2. Be dominant! (same thing as confident, its all semantics)

3. When having sex, don't get off too soon!

I know confidence is the big thing when it comes to being a seducer. I see it all too well everyday.

Here's the drawback in your reasoning, though: *Wanting to become confident/dominant doesn't just make you confident. That's the whole flaw in your system!* You can use tricks to appear confident on the surface, such as talking very loud, trying to look cocky or using body posture... but that just makes you a sheep in a wolf desguise. You can't just pretend to be someone you're not on the long run. People are bound to see through sooner or later.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I think i'd rather take my advice on getting laid from women, not men. Well, any ladies wanna give up the secrets? Or is there any secrets at all?


If ladies gave them up, they wouldn't work.

Their point is to see whether or not men have insight without being told. That way, they're taking initiative to understand what's what.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> I'll start by saying I tend to have a negative opinion of PUAs.
> 
> Let me summarize your thread:
> 
> ...


I explained how to become confident. Focus on the part around "deliberate misinterpretation" and not thinking about the worst case scenario.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Daktoria said:


> I explained how to become confident. Focus on the part around "deliberate misinterpretation" and not thinking about the worst case scenario.


Don't give me that condescending two-liner! I used to be a PUA advocate a couple years ago. Didn't turn out for the best.

*I'm sorry, stubborn friend, but not everybody is able to "think their way" into confidence.* It's a given that a single method can't work for everyone. At least I have tried for years before I gave up.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> Don't give me that condescending two-liner! I used to be a PUA advocate a couple years ago. Didn't turn out for the best.
> 
> *I'm sorry, stubborn friend, but not everybody is able to "think their way" into confidence.* It's a given that a single method can't work for everyone. At least I have tried for years before I gave up.


I agree. Confidence is about not thinking. It's about relaxing instead so you can open your mind to possibilities instead of being a problem solver.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

I can feel all this mental masturbation/overanalyzing actually stifling my natural personality.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Ivan AG said:


> I can feel all this mental masturbation/overanalyzing actually stifling my natural personality.


Sometimes, natural personalities aren't what it takes.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Daktoria said:


> Sometimes, natural personalities aren't what it takes.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Ivan AG said:


> Speak for yourself.


Are you saying everyone's natural personality succeeds in hooking up?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with what the OP says. It's all part of the _fake it till you become it_ mentality, which I subscribe to 100000%. Don't feel like being confident is part of your personality? Well do it anyway, and you'll rapidly realize that you are confident...you are doing all those things you were afraid of before...you are able to unleash your full personality on the world.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Daktoria said:


> I don't suggest approaching cold, but if you are, what I've written should keep you in a positive attitude. That way, the girl you're approaching doesn't think you're a creep. You have to make sure the conversation is in high spirits rather than dragging things down into logic. Remember, relationships are about emotional satisfaction, not about being perfect.
> 
> That said, you really can't approach cold unless you have a sophisticated personality with a variety of interests to play with. That way, you have things in mind to deliberately misinterpret and make jokes with.


What's the alternative to cold approaching?

Social circle?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I think i'd rather take my advice on getting laid from women, not men. Well, any ladies wanna give up the secrets? Or is there any secrets at all?


Exactly. I hate when men try to act like they know how the female mind works.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I think i'd rather take my advice on getting laid from women, not men. Well, any ladies wanna give up the secrets? Or is there any secrets at all?


I don't pretend to act like I know what it's like to go through this world as a man. Therefore, it's somewhat offensive to have a man tell me how "women think" as if women are some monolithic nonhuman species.

And there are no secrets. :no


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Cam1 said:


> Exactly. I hate when men try to act like they know how the female mind works.


So guys who are successful with women have no credibility? I don't understand what you're trying to say. "Oops...I'm a man. I guess I'll never understand women. Oh well, I'll just give up now."


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry you lost me at 'gunna'.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

rymo said:


> So guys who are successful with women have no credibility? I don't understand what you're trying to say. "Oops...I'm a man. I guess I'll never understand women. Oh well, I'll just give up now."


Pretty much. Every woman is different, they aren't all clones who think exactly alike. Often times attempts by men to describe how women think are simply filled with generalizations that make women sounds like a game.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Cam1 said:


> Pretty much. Every woman is different, they aren't all clones who think exactly alike. Often times attempts made by men to describe how women think are simply filled with generalizations that make women sounds like a game.


But women do generally respond to certain attributes and demeanors and actions more than others, so giving general tips about what women like is not really a stretch. Yes, every girl is different - that's what makes women and dating so amazing. But with guys who range from having no clue how to socialize period to being awkward around women, it helps a lot to know what is attractive to women (and people in general). It's fine to take some things with a grain of salt, but to dismiss man's attempts to understand women just because there's variety among them, it's a bit short-sighted. In fact, having some general guidelines to follow when talking to women can give you just enough of a push...just enough extra confidence to talk to that cute girl you're interested in and let your own personality shine.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Daktoria said:


> If ladies gave them up, they wouldn't work.
> 
> Their point is to see whether or not men have insight without being told. That way, they're taking initiative to understand what's what.


There's a comment I want to make, but it will just start a huge debate and might get a thread locked.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

rymo said:


> But women do generally respond to certain attributes and demeanors and actions more than others, so giving general tips about what women like is not really a stretch. Yes, every girl is different - that's what makes women and dating so amazing. But with guys who range from having no clue how to socialize period to being awkward around women, it helps a lot to know what is attractive to women (and people in general). It's fine to take some things with a grain of salt, but to dismiss man's attempts to understand women just because there's variety among them, it's a bit short-sighted. In fact, having some general guidelines to follow when talking to women can give you just enough of a push...just enough extra confidence to talk to that cute girl you're interested in and let your own personality shine.


Forgive me, relationship talk makes me bitter because I have SAD lol...


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Cam1 said:


> Forgive me, relationship talk makes me bitter because I have SAD lol...


Forgive me for being so riled up, I'm frustrated today.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

WineKitty said:


> I don't pretend to act like I know what it's like to go through this world as a man. Therefore, it's somewhat offensive to have a man tell me how "women think" as if women are some monolithic nonhuman species.
> 
> And there are no secrets. :no


I didn't figure there was any.
I know what you mean. Some men talk about women as if they're board games and there's one set strategy to quickly win the game. It is rather dehumanizing, and shows the true lack of human interaction among many people here. I don't know what ever happened to viewing each person as an individual and not a gender. :stu


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

The problem with trying to apply a single solution to meeting partners is similar to trying to apply a single solution to technology difficulties or human illnesses. That is, one or a few noticeable symptoms with a thousand different causes and a hundred different routes to discovery with maybe a handful of solutions.

Seek to understand, then make a plan of attack. Being obnoxious funny and dominant will win women, but will it win the women you want? Will the act and the woman leave you space to be happy as an individual?

Easier said than done.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

rymo said:


> Forgive me for being so riled up, I'm frustrated today.


Me too, and I'm not even sure why :stu


----------



## Joan Of Narc (Dec 8, 2011)

God, these threads bum me the hell out...

Honestly, some of ya'll need to examine your views of women before you even think about dating. The reason why some of you can't get a date or a gf is because you feel ENTITLED to a "hot" woman. Do you want someone to share a part of your life with or a trophy?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Joan Of Narc said:


> God, these threads bum me the hell out...
> 
> Honestly, some of ya'll need to examine your views of women before you even think about dating. The reason why some of you can't get a date or a gf is because you feel ENTITLED to a "hot" woman. Do you want someone to share a part of your life with or a trophy?


I wouldn't say entitled. Maybe standards that are (too) high because of what we see on TV, in movies, and out in public.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow as if one insane thread today wasn't enough.

Congrats for making the facepalm top 10 twice in the same day. Few have managed it before.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If you aren't one of the lucky few that is able to get confidence through experience and good looks and charisma, you just have to suffer until you may find one girl who will give you a chance.

And there is always porn.


----------



## socialphobia23 (Apr 25, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> If you aren't one of the lucky few that is able to get confidence through experience and good looks and charisma, you just have to suffer until you may find one girl who will give you a chance.
> 
> And there is always porn.


Porn sucks it's nothing like sex in fact ever since i had sex i don't even want to fap


----------



## socialphobia23 (Apr 25, 2012)

Joan Of Narc said:


> God, these threads bum me the hell out...
> 
> Honestly, some of ya'll need to examine your views of women before you even think about dating. The reason why some of you can't get a date or a gf is because you feel ENTITLED to a "hot" woman. Do you want someone to share a part of your life with or a trophy?


No i just want someone in my league why would i want to date a girl i'm not even attracted to?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

socialphobia23 said:


> Porn sucks it's nothing like sex in fact ever since i had sex i don't even want to fap


:clap Porn sux once you get the feel for sex.


----------



## SeverelyShyandQuiet (Aug 13, 2006)

Ivan AG said:


> I can feel all this mental masturbation/overanalyzing actually stifling my natural personality.


The solo sex is sending our sex hormones back in to our selves. It is suppose go in to your partner. Hormones enter through your skin. When you go solo it seeps back in to self.
Probably why people can become weird from going solo. May be why there is so much anxiety. Try ask your doctor if going solo can cause anxiety.
Did the ones with anxiety go solo more often than people that didn't? LOL


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

*walks into thread*

*reads posts*

*walks back outta thread*


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

How to not be creepy huh? Why don't you make a thread to ask women that question and get real answers, because *men have no idea what is creepy to a woman at all.*


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Pretty much. Every woman is different, they aren't all clones who think exactly alike. Often times attempts by men to describe how women think are simply filled with generalizations that make women sounds like a game.


 :yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> How to not be creepy huh? Why don't you make a thread to ask women that question and get real answers, because *men have no idea what is creepy to a woman at all.*


Because we're supposed to be able to read minds, right?


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Every person and each situation is unique. "Dating rules" set in stone never work for everyone.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not a guy, but I think for some people 'faking confidence' is not the best approach, while for others it works well for them. It really depends on how convincing you are outwardly, and sometimes people end up looking worse when they try to 'fake' something. Like a try-hard. I think with everything, it's a matter of trying whatever method works best for you, not one size fit all. 

Anyways, based on my experience and just imaging myself as a guy with SA who is inexperienced with girls, approaching a random girl sounds daunting. I think a more low-key, low pressure scenario would to just to approach a girl like a friend in an environment related to hobbies or school where you naturally have an opening to relate to one another via common interests. Considering these environments are meant to build friendships, the girl probably would be more receptive to you. Whereas at a club, I am there to dance with my friends, not to have randoms approach me with their beer goggles lol xD. Let it organically develop. Of course you will still have to take some initiative, but it also gives you time to see if you actually like her as a person. That's just my two cents.

And although you can't read minds, I agree with invisiblehandicap that some guys really don't know what is creepy. Some people still won't get the idea that you are uncomfortable when you tell them to stop, they keep pushing which is disrespecting the person's boundaries.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

little toaster said:


> Because we're supposed to be able to read minds, right?


Its not about reading minds. Generally its quite simple. Creepiness comes from fear. Generally it because your a stranger or she knows very little about you. You therefore could be dangerous. Given our education about strangers and not trusting them, it seems intuitive that females in general are wary of strangers. Note how it only takes one careless acceptance of a stranger for a girl to be dead on the street the next morning.

If you approach a stranger for a conversation, make it look natural. Do not go up to a girl and say " hi your attractive blah blah want to go out" etc. Also do not go all the way up to a girl specifically. This does look like you are just going up because of attractiveness and you are still a stranger. Likely to be thought of as creepy. Make it look natural like you were intending to go there anyway and oh theres this girl here that you would like to talk to.

Or in some cases, if you keep pursuing when she obviously is not interested.

Or if you get this girls contacts not from her. You have to ask the girl directly from them or a lot of them will think that is creepy.

A lot of people I have noticed do not like staring in general, so dont do that


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Daktoria said:


> OK, so I'm gunna provide some real advice for guys who are really struggling since this thread is crap.
> 
> First off, you need to understand that everything with women is a BS test. It's all about confidence. This means you have to look at the bright side of what she says. Don't read deeply for the worst case scenario. The goal of courting someone is showing you have creative thinking such that you can provide security from a variety of awareness.
> 
> ...


How can someone with SA not be well behaved? We hate to bring attention to ourselves and we're scared of what people think of us. And I don't want women to think I'm some sort of 'bad boy' because I'm not


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

creasy said:


> Cool story.
> 
> Funny thing about "dating" advice: if you find yourself having to learn from it in order to get with girls, you're already ****ed (figuratively speaking).


^^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Generally it because your a stranger or she knows very little about you. *You therefore could be dangerous.* Given our education about strangers and not trusting them, it seems intuitive that females in general are wary of strangers.


That can apply to everyone, including girls. I'm sure you knew already.



Invisiblehandicap said:


> Note how it only takes one careless acceptance of a stranger for a girl to be dead on the street the next morning.


Where did this come from? (the line of thinking I mean)



Invisiblehandicap said:


> If you approach a stranger for a conversation, make it look natural. Do not go up to a girl and say " hi your attractive blah blah want to go out" etc. Also do not go all the way up to a girl specifically. This does look like you are just going up because of attractiveness and you are still a stranger. Likely to be thought of as creepy. Make it look natural like you were intending to go there anyway and oh theres this girl here that you would like to talk to.
> 
> Or in some cases, if you keep pursuing when she obviously is not interested.
> 
> ...


Trying to avoid being perceived as a creeper might make someone live under a rock.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

little toaster said:


> That can apply to everyone, including girls. I'm sure you knew already.
> 
> Where did this come from? (the line of thinking I mean)
> 
> Trying to avoid being perceived as a creeper might make someone live under a rock.


a) yep. but girls tend to be more wary of strangers.

b) It comes from tv etc of people being abducted , raped, murdered. Strangers are more dangerous because you do not know them.

c) I know that being a guy, you do get the bad end of the stick in terms of this. There will always be women who think you are creepy, simply because they dont like you. You cant make an achievable goal to make every woman you talk to like you. Its statistically impossible.

However, you can majorly reduce the chances of this occurring by not doing certain things. The things I mentioned are not hard to not do..


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> How to not be creepy huh? Why don't you make a thread to ask women that question and get real answers, because *men have no idea what is creepy to a woman at all.*


If a woman is not attracted to a guy and he hits on her he will be seen as a creep by her. That's what I think anyway.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

pineapplebun said:


> I'm not a guy, but I think for some people 'faking confidence' is not the best approach, while for others it works well for them. It really depends on how convincing you are outwardly, and sometimes people end up looking worse when they try to 'fake' something. Like a try-hard. I think with everything, it's a matter of trying whatever method works best for you, not one size fit all.
> 
> .


i agree one hundred percent. If you have to fake confidence, the real question is why dont you have any real confidence.

it comes off as fake, people can tell when your non verbal communication doesnt match your verbal communication

YOU HAVE TO BELIEVE IT

Anyhow i agree with OP dominance strategy. Women want to be dominated, its their submissive nature. They will immediately either reject all submissive mates, or eventually settle for a non dominant one if they are not confident to find another mate (lack of men showing interest)

:yes


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> If you approach a stranger for a conversation, make it look natural. Do not go up to a girl and say " hi your attractive blah blah want to go out" etc. Also do not go all the way up to a girl specifically. This does look like you are just going up because of attractiveness and you are still a stranger. Likely to be thought of as creepy. Make it look natural like you were intending to go there anyway and oh theres this girl here that you would like to talk to.
> 
> Or in some cases, if you keep pursuing when she obviously is not interested.
> 
> ...


Being wary of strangers is a good idea if a woman is being approach by a guy in a dark alley not so much at clubs or parties.

There is no rule that says you cannot go up to a girl and talk to her and show your intentions shortly thereafter. The norm is the way you suggested. To have an excuse to approach someone so that it looks natural. That could be why lots of guys, including me, don't get far with women because they spend too much time hiding their intentions from women and instead try to come up with ways around making a direct cold approach.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

jimity said:


> If a woman is not attracted to a guy and he hits on her he will be seen as a creep by her. That's what I think anyway.


so if a woman is not attracted to me, i hit on her, she rejects me, why exactly should i continue to care what i seem like to her

clearly she didnt give me what i want, so maybe from now on she simply ceases to exist in my universe. As far as i care she can win the lottery tommorrow or get hit by a bus, either case for me she no longer exists

in the words of the U2 song elevation, just give me what i want and no one gets hurt


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

jimity said:


> Being wary of strangers is a good idea if a woman is being approach by a guy in a dark alley not so much at clubs or parties.
> 
> There is no rule that says you cannot go up to a girl and talk to her and show your intentions shortly thereafter. The norm is the way you suggested. To have an excuse to approach someone so that it looks natural. That could be why lots of guys, including me, don't get far with women because they spend too much time hiding their intentions from women and come up with lame ways of approaching women.


agreed. A men who shows his intentions in life is confident.

Think about it, we hide our intentions because we lack confident that we will get what we want, and dont want people to know because we are afraid to look hurt in public. Thats why one of the rules should be, always show your intentions, in fact make them known, in fact ASK FOR WHAT YOU WANT


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

jimity said:


> There is no rule that says you cannot go up to a girl and talk to her and show your intentions shortly thereafter. The norm is the way you suggested. To have an excuse to approach someone so that it looks natural. That could be why lots of guys, including me, don't get far with women because they spend too much time hiding their intentions from women and instead try to come up with ways around making a direct cold approach.


*edit: its because they dont ask out, not because cold approach is better. I bet you dont go up to guys and say lets be friends! Its the same thing as doing that.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> *edit: its because they dont ask out, not because cold approach is better.


Ask her before you know anything else and take a huge risk, right?

If it doesn't go as well as you wanted, then what? Have her friends stalk you for revenge because they didn't see what they wanted? Constantly watch your back to see if her brother is going to try to beat you up for not treating her the way she wanted?

Even if she does agree to go out, it will only be based on looks. That and only that. Which brings up that other point about how looks matter if you want to start anything this way.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> so if a woman is not attracted to me, i hit on her, she rejects me, why exactly should i continue to care what i seem like to her
> 
> clearly she didnt give me what i want, so maybe from now on she simply ceases to exist in my universe. As far as i care she can win the lottery tommorrow or get hit by a bus, either case for me she no longer exists
> 
> in the words of the U2 song elevation, just give me what i want and no one gets hurt


..ehh


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

little toaster said:


> Ask her before you know anything else and take a huge risk, right?
> 
> If it doesn't go as well as you wanted, then what? Have her friends stalk you for revenge because they didn't see what they wanted? Constantly watch your back to see if her brother is going to try to beat you up for not treating her the way she wanted?
> 
> Even if she does agree to go out, it will only be based on looks. That and only that. Which brings up that other point about how looks matter if you want to start anything this way.


Yes, this is what happens if you cold approach (not sure about the revenge thing, it seems very extreme). That is why you have a conversation first at least. You are 100% right that if you go up to a woman and ask her out off the bat, then she will say yes only if she views you as attractive enough not only for her but, in addition to completely over weigh the fact that she knows nothing about you. You judge solely on looks so she does the same. It also makes you look shallow and that is not an attractive personality trait. Even in chick flicks guys do not go up to the female lead and start flirting and succeed.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Zeeshan said:


> so if a woman is not attracted to me, i hit on her, she rejects me, why exactly should i continue to care what i seem like to her
> 
> clearly she didnt give me what i want, so maybe from now on she simply ceases to exist in my universe. As far as i care she can win the lottery tommorrow or get hit by a bus, either case for me she no longer exists
> 
> in the words of the U2 song elevation, just give me what i want and no one gets hurt


probably one of the more self-centered points of view i've heard...

so if other people don't give you what you want (lol), they no longer matter?

kinda sad, imo


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

VipFuj said:


> probably one of the more self-centered points of view i've heard...
> 
> so if other people don't give you what you want (lol), they no longer matter?
> 
> kinda sad, imo


Nope, not sad. Actually the best point of view i had my whole life.

The happiest, I feel i am entitled to certain things, as such its only fair that i ask for them. :yes

you will get there,


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Yes, this is what happens if you cold approach (not sure about the revenge thing, it seems very extreme). That is why *you have a conversation first at least*. You are 100% right that if you go up to a woman and ask her out off the bat, then she will say yes only if she views you as attractive enough not only for her but, in addition to completely over weigh the fact that she knows nothing about you. You judge solely on looks so she does the same. It also makes you look shallow and that is not an attractive personality trait. Even in chick flicks guys do not go up to the female lead and start flirting and succeed.


That's what you do if you want to make friends. Being friends isn't gonna get you anywhere if you want a date or a relationship.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

little toaster said:


> That's what you do if you want to make friends. Being friends isn't gonna get you anywhere if you want a date or a relationship.


How does having a conversation equal friends zone if that's what you're implying?

Can you explain that point a little bit?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

little toaster said:


> That's what you do if you want to make friends. Being friends isn't gonna get you anywhere if you want a date or a relationship.


Conversations are the only way to get to know eachother. And discover the other person's personnality traits that we are attracted to. You can't "click" without that.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

little toaster said:


> That's what you do if you want to make friends. Being friends isn't gonna get you anywhere if you want a date or a relationship.


That's not true at all.

Every girlfriend I've had, I got to know first before we went on dates.


----------



## Spacefaring1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree with the OP, in the point that those qualities together are what women in general find attractive. You don't have the have every one of those qualities to be attractive to women, you'll just have less of a selection, which really isn't all that bad.

I'm not saying people should be faking any one of these qualities, but you can work your way into naturally having them. I slowly turned into someone with these qualities without having to put in the effort, and I've noticed a lot more girls are interested in me, and I also have a better understanding of how women perceive me when I'm talking to them.

One point to note that the OP hasn't mentioned, which I think is more important than everything mentioned there: don't put women on a pedestal; don't constantly tell them they're beautiful, don't sacrifice your well-being to do something for them, don't make your life revolve around them. If you ask me, those are qualities that women are least attracted to. A lot of women have a lot of guys do that to them, and it's nothing special to them. If you treat them as they are on your level, with courtesy, and also without being afraid of teasing them, then you have a much better chance with women. Just because you tell them they're beautiful, it doesn't mean they'll suddenly be attracted to you.

Since people have mentioned being creepy, I think the best way to improve on it if you have been deemed creepy, would be to learn more about body language. People in general, and not just women, will inadvertently show with their body language what they perceive of you, and if you can learn to better understand body language, you will be able to learn what exactly you do that creeps them out, and what doesn't.



little toaster said:


> That's what you do if you want to make friends. Being friends isn't gonna get you anywhere if you want a date or a relationship.


Being friends with a woman will have her open up to you and be more willing to date you, so long as you have some qualities that she finds attractive. The more she knows about you, the more she will know that she wants to date you, instead of a stranger whom she knows nothing about.

And most importantly, confidence is key, not only in being successful with women, but with people in general. If you are confident with yourself, people will respect you a lot more. That being said, I refer to confidence as internal confidence; how you perceive yourself and your own abilities, and not as you being a cocky ******* who thinks he's better than everyone else.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> so if a woman is not attracted to me, i hit on her, she rejects me, why exactly should i continue to care what i seem like to her


You shouldn't! But it seems to me that many guys with sa continue to worry what a woman thinks of them after they have been knocked back.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> you will get there,


nah, he's too cool for that.

is english not your first language? Maybe that's why your post comes off as slightly...entitled.

"give me what i want and noone gets hurt". ewww


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> *edit: its because they dont ask out, not because cold approach is better. I bet you dont go up to guys and say lets be friends! Its the same thing as doing that.


The way I was trying to say was he walks straight up to a woman he is interested in and makes conversation and also drops an obvious hint and he looks out for signs if she accepts or rejects his advance, then he can ask her out if she has signal she is interested. He should not sit around waiting for some signal from her to come over and talk to her or come up with ways to get to meet her and talk to her, like taking a class she is in or pretending to bump into her. He does not need to nor should screw around trying indirect methods of meeting her and talking to her as it wastes time. He should just walk up to her and make conversation and then go ahead and ask her out soon thereafter.

You're thinking I'm saying a guy should walk straight up to a woman and just ask her out before saying absolutely anything else. That's not what I was saying. Though of course he can do that though is very risky as it is asking for a knockback.


----------



## formance (May 23, 2012)

alright, ive got beef with this, its gonna be aggressive and i apologise if it offends you.

any advice to single guys must never start on the premise of wanting to get laid. Girlfriend i guess is fine, though i think friendship is far more realistic.

women do NOT want to be dominated, such a sterotype is grossly sexist. Naughtyness starts from the woman, it should not be initiated by a man unless in the context of an appropriate relationship.

Women are NOT a game, they are people, the reason why friendship is a good platform to start from is because the idea of a relationship involves two equals.

I encourage all women on this forum to speak militantly against this sexist diatribe that is so popularly espoused by males, its not always the fault of the male but rather a fault of the society we live in.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

jimity said:


> The way I was trying to say was he walks straight up to a woman he is interested in and makes conversation and also drops an obvious hint and he looks out for signs if she accepts or rejects his advance, then he can ask her out if she has signal she is interested. He should not sit around waiting for some signal from her to come over and talk to her or come up with ways to get to meet her and talk to her, like taking a class she is in or pretending to bump into her. He does not need to nor should screw around trying indirect methods of meeting her and talking to her as it wastes time. He should just walk up to her and make conversation and then go ahead and ask her out soon thereafter.
> 
> You're thinking I'm saying a guy should walk straight up to a woman and just ask her out before saying absolutely anything else. That's not what I was saying. Though of course he can do that though is very risky as it is asking for a knockback.


hmm This has more credibility. The wait for some signal or join same class thing is not what I meant. I guess I mean, dont make it look like you have gone out of your way to go up to the girl and start a conversation. ie if you are walking on the street, and see a girl, dont speed up and cross the road to talk to her. If you are walking past her, then fine. If you are on a bus, do not move seats in order to talk to a girl. You should sit near this person when you first come on, or its too late.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> hmm This has more credibility. The wait for some signal or join same class thing is not what I meant. I guess I mean, dont make it look like you have gone out of your way to go up to the girl and start a conversation. ie if you are walking on the street, and see a girl, dont speed up and cross the road to talk to her. If you are walking past her, then fine. If you are on a bus, do not move seats in order to talk to a girl. You should sit near this person when you first come on, or its too late.


Who made up all these rules and regulations for what's right and what isn't?

Why shouldn't you go out of your way to talk to someone?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

formance said:


> alright, ive got beef with this, its gonna be aggressive and i apologise if it offends you.
> 
> any advice to single guys must never start on the premise of wanting to get laid. Girlfriend i guess is fine, though i think friendship is far more realistic.
> 
> ...


If this was true, shy and quiet men would be getting into relationships, rather than complaining about being virgins on a social anxiety forum.


----------



## Spacefaring1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ivan AG said:


> Who made up all these rules and regulations for what's right and what isn't?
> 
> Why shouldn't you go out of your way to talk to someone?


I agree. While a lot of women will say no to a complete stranger, there are plenty who would say yes.



WintersTale said:


> If this was true, shy and quiet men would be getting into relationships, rather than complaining about being virgins on a social anxiety forum.


Well said.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

formance said:


> any advice to single guys must never start on the premise of wanting to get laid. Girlfriend i guess is fine, though i think friendship is far more realistic.
> 
> women do NOT want to be dominated, such a sterotype is grossly sexist. *Naughtyness starts from the woman, it should not be initiated by a man unless in the context of an appropriate relationship.*


While I get uncomfortable hearing guys talk about ways to pick up girls and get laid, I also realise that girls do the same things.
Even if they do it to a lesser extent, it is still the same thing and unless I want to disallow them from doing it, I can't disallow guys from doing it either.
People should try to 'cheat' other people into sex, but there are many people who want casual sex, so people can discuss how to go about that if they are respectful about it.

We have this cultural notion that guys are exploiters and girls are exploited.
This is found in studies of people's experiences of one night stands as well; both men and women engage wilfully in them, but girls often report they have been used and guys often report they felt they have used the other - despite nothing malicious or manipulative happening.

The emphasised part of what you wrote shows this understanding quite clearly, even going so far as to say men should abstain from a certain behaviour and leave it entirely to women to avoid exploitation.
I would argue it's a complete misunderstanding of what is going on and is itself absolutely sexist.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I share a house with 2 adult women (my mom and sister), and 3 young girls (my nieces, ages 10, 12, and 13.) I know what women think about hot guys.

I heard a conversation tonight about how they all wanted to see the new Twilight movie, and they were arguing over six-packs. *A 12 year old girl, discussing hot guys and six packs!* It's clear that women generally don't gravitate to the nice, sweet nerdy guy...they are too busy fanning themselves over some hot guy with a six pack.

Of course, this just pushes me more to exercise, because it will increase my chances. No, not every girl/woman just goes after a hot body, but you can't say that men are inherently more sexist, when you have more and more women going to the movie theaters just to see a guy with muscles take his clothes off!


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Fuсk. 
This thread is retarded.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

No wonder I hate women, I don't play mind games.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> I share a house with 2 adult women (my mom and sister), and 3 young girls (my nieces, ages 10, 12, and 13.) I know what women think about hot guys.
> 
> I heard a conversation tonight about how they all wanted to see the new Twilight movie, and they were arguing over six-packs. *A 12 year old girl, discussing hot guys and six packs!* It's clear that women generally don't gravitate to the nice, sweet nerdy guy...they are too busy fanning themselves over some hot guy with a six pack.
> 
> Of course, this just pushes me more to exercise, because it will increase my chances. No, not every girl/woman just goes after a hot body, but you can't say that men are inherently more sexist, when you have more and more women going to the movie theaters just to see a guy with muscles take his clothes off!


If girls were stimulated by looks as much as guys are, girls would be watching as much porn as guys do. Which, clearly, is not the case.

Girls enjoy abs, but abs aren't a dealbreaker.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Mr Bacon said:


> If girls were stimulated by looks as much as guys are, girls would be watching as much porn as guys do. Which, clearly, is not the case.
> 
> Girls enjoy abs, but abs aren't a dealbreaker.


Guys watch porn, because they can't get girls.

Girls don't watch porn, because they can get guys.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Everygirl has her own standards, so I don't think that ur rules always work. Why have to think so much abt it, plz look at bright side that many girls love ur personalities, the only thing u need to do is finding her  
I love shy and quite guys, and 6 packs don't attract me at all ^^


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Ivan AG said:


> Who made up all these rules and regulations for what's right and what isn't?
> 
> Why shouldn't you go out of your way to talk to someone?


Think of it this way. Would you approach a guy like this for friendship? Would you make it obvious that you have gone out of your way to talk to a guy? If so then do it, if not then dont. Its not a rule, its just something you should be wary of. If a girl is offended by a guy doing this, its completely understandable and predictable.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Guys watch porn, because they can't get girls.
> 
> Girls don't watch porn, because they can get guys.


*Nonsense! *Girls of SAS, please help me combat this guy's delusions! :thanks


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> If a girl is offended by a guy doing this, its completely understandable and predictable.


Watching a psychology talk on youtube atm and the psychologist referred to a study done in Florida which reminded me of what you wrote..

A male and a female experimenter went around on campus of a University, told people they had been noticing them around and asked one of three questions; Would you go out on a date with me? Would you go back to my place? Would you have sex with me?
Of the women asked by the male experimenter, 50% agreed to a date, 6% agreed to go back to his apartment and 0% agreed to sex.
Of the men asked by the female experimenter, 50% agreed to a date, 69% agreed to go back to her apartment and 75% agreed to have sex with her.

So from that it's obvious firstly that the two sexes respond very radically differently to being approached out of the blue, but secondly also that 50% of both actually did agree to a date when approached this way.
So while I agree it can be intimidating for someone insecure to have another person they don't know and aren't comfortable with approach them, I don't know if getting offended by it is predictable as such.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Milco said:


> Watching a psychology talk on youtube atm and the psychologist referred to a study done in Florida which reminded me of what you wrote..
> 
> A male and a female experimenter went around on campus of a University, told people they had been noticing them around and asked one of three questions; Would you go out on a date with me? Would you go back to my place? Would you have sex with me?
> Of the women asked by the male experimenter, 50% agreed to a date, 6% agreed to go back to his apartment and 0% agreed to sex.
> ...


hmm i did not explain it properly. I meant don't make it look like you have made an extreme effort to approach ie running up to someone to catch up to them or watching and waiting so you can move and sit next to someone on a bus. Make it look casual ish.

I guess it truly does depend on the person as the research says. I think it should be noted that the way he approached gave the impression that he was a student at the university. This is different to a stranger with no connections to the person and i'm sure it increased his chances. I think if you have some sort of connection to a person already, it should be expressed.

I think it will also depend on the area they live in, and the culture there.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> If this was true, shy and quiet men would be getting into relationships, rather than complaining about being virgins on a social anxiety forum.


Shy, quiet guys can and do get into relationships.



WintersTale said:


> Guys watch porn, because they can't get girls.
> 
> Girls don't watch porn, because they can get guys.


I have never known a woman who didn't watch porn at some point in her life.

If guys can't get girls then it's a wonder that the human population has lasted this long.

You know, the whole "women don't like shy guys" thing is so weird to me because the people who say it often admit that they have issues forming friendships with the same sex as well. But whenever a friendship with a dude falls through, you never hear them say "FML! Men hate shy guys!"

It's hard for shy people to form close connections with others *period*. It's not a matter of x gender hates this, or y gender likes that.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

au Lait said:


> Shy, quiet guys can and do get into relationships.
> 
> *If guys can't get girls then it's a wonder that the human population has lasted this long*.
> 
> ...


Aaah, this sounds like relaxing music to my ears! Finally someone who speaks the truth :clap. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> hmm i did not explain it properly. I meant don't make it look like you have made an extreme effort to approach ie running up to someone to catch up to them or watching and waiting so you can move and sit next to someone on a bus. Make it look casual ish.
> 
> I guess it truly does depend on the person as the research says. I think it should be noted that the way he approached gave the impression that he was a student at the university. This is different to a stranger with no connections to the person and i'm sure it increased his chances. I think if you have some sort of connection to a person already, it should be expressed.
> 
> I think it will also depend on the area they live in, and the culture there.


Sorry but if a guy ran up to a girl and was literally almost out of breath when he approached her because of it, that would be flattering as hell. I've seen videos of this very thing. Guy runs up, says, "I saw you and literally just ditched my friend to run and meet you. You are adorable. I'm XXXXX, nice to meet you." Girls responds incredibly positively, smiling, laughing, etc. Of course, it goes without saying that after such a bold entrance the guy has to maintain that enthusiasm or the interaction will flatline.

What girl wouldn't want the story of how she met her man to be something exciting like that?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

rymo said:


> Sorry but if a guy ran up to a girl and was literally almost out of breath when he approached her because of it, that would be flattering as hell. I've seen videos of this very thing. Guy runs up, says, "I saw you and literally just ditched my friend to run and meet you. You are adorable. I'm XXXXX, nice to meet you." Girls responds incredibly positively, smiling, laughing, etc. Of course, it goes without saying that after such a bold entrance the guy has to maintain that enthusiasm or the interaction will flatline.
> 
> What girl wouldn't want the story of how she met her man to be something exciting like that?


I wouldn't. To me its not flattering at all. I perceive it as shallow but whatever. If you want to do it, do it, but don't blame the girl if she is offended. Its not rude to reject or ignore perfect strangers who do this.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> I wouldn't. To me its not flattering at all. I perceive it as shallow but whatever. If you want to do it, do it, but don't blame the girl if she is offended. Its not rude to reject or ignore perfect strangers who do this.


Why wouldn't it be flattering? It means the guy thinks you're pretty, which is almost always the reason any guy or girl approaches a random member of the opposite sex. You wouldn't want a guy to think you're pretty?

And I wouldn't blame the girl. I just wouldn't care too much. If I walk up to someone smiling and enthusiastic and she blows me off, I would just move on to someone who is more friendly. I certainly wouldn't feel like I missed out on anyone special.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

rymo said:


> Why wouldn't it be flattering? It means the guy thinks you're pretty, which is almost always the reason any guy or girl approaches a random member of the opposite sex. You wouldn't want a guy to think you're pretty?


 I see no value in being attractive. I think its unfair that all people see in me is how I look. I am not a doll and I do not want to be treated like one, I want to be treated like a human being.


----------



## Melon (Nov 25, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> I see no value in being attractive. I think its unfair that all people see in me is how I look. I am not a doll and I do not want to be treated like one, I want to be treated like a human being.


So if I plucked up the courage and say' you look nice' (yes that would be the best I could do), you would turn around and walk off?

Isn't being seen attractive a good thing? How would a man know your personality?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> I see no value in being attractive. I think its unfair that all people see in me is how I look. I am not a doll and I do not want to be treated like one, I want to be treated like a human being.


So even if a guy has every intention of getting to know you, just because he approached you for being pretty (again, almost always the reason why anyone approaches anyone INITIALLY) means he is treating you like something other than a human being? I could not disagree more.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

_If she asks if you're trying to be funny, say something like, "Funny isn't something you try. It just happens." If she asks if you think you're funny, say, "Funny isn't something you think. It's something you feel."_

*Takes last sip of wine and runs away*

Hey guys, here a simple tip. Don't try so hard. I'm going to sound like your fifth grade teacher here, but be yourself and hopefully she'll like it. If she doesn't, well, luckily for you women aren't all the same, so there will be plenty more out there who could.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

rymo said:


> So even if a guy has every intention of getting to know you, just because he approached you for being pretty (again, almost always the reason why anyone approaches anyone INITIALLY) means he is treating you like something other than a human being? I could not disagree more.


Theres a difference between approaching in a nice way and a crude way.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Theres a difference between approaching in a nice way and a crude way.


What's crude about jogging up to a girl so you can talk to her and get to know her?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

rymo said:


> What's crude about jogging up to a girl so you can talk to her and get to know her?


it is crude. im going to leave it at that though.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> it is crude. im going to leave it at that though.


Quality explanation


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

rymo said:


> Quality explanation


The view that nothing a guy can do is creepy cannot be competed with . When girls give guys strange looks after being approached its always because they are ugly or not confident enough or that girls are horrible. Nothing wrong with their actions at all. Because a professional pick up guy can do it , this is proof enough ( when removing all failed attempts from vid) .


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> The view that nothing a guy can do is creepy cannot be competed with . When girls give guys strange looks after being approached its always because they are ugly or not confident enough or that girls are horrible. Nothing wrong with their actions at all. Because a professional pick up guy can do it , this is proof enough ( when removing all failed attempts from vid) .


Regardless of who has done it successfully or not, I'm just curious your opinion on why it's creepy? I'm not basing my entire opinion on a pickup video - I truly think that if done right it can be quite endearing.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

rymo said:


> Regardless of who has done it successfully or not, I'm just curious your opinion on why it's creepy? I'm not basing my entire opinion on a pickup video - I truly think that if done right it can be quite endearing.


Its basically stalking and you are putting someone on the spot.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Its basically stalking and you are putting someone on the spot.


You truly think a guy talking to a girl he JUST saw is stalking? That is so far from the definition of stalking it's not even funny. In fact, walking behind a girl, waiting for her to turn around or give him a sign, is MUCH more in line with stalking than running up to her and talking to her right away. It's forward and direct, and if the girl doesn't like him, she can move on and then he can move on to someone who is more approachable.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

rymo said:


> You truly think a guy talking to a girl he JUST saw is stalking? That is so far from the definition of stalking it's not even funny.


no running up to a stranger and then flirting with them is.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> no running up to a stranger and then flirting with them is.


This has got to be the silliest conversation I've ever had. Running up to a girl is direct, it is nothing like sneaking around stalking someone. How could you even say something like that?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

rymo said:


> This has got to be the silliest conversation I've ever had. Running up to a girl is direct, it is nothing like sneaking around stalking someone. How could you even say something like that?


I view it as stalking since you are following someone and staring at them .Just so you are aware if a girl thinks you are creepy , 95% chance its what you did as opposed to anything else.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> I view it as stalking since you are following someone and staring at them .Just so you are aware if a girl thinks you are creepy , 95% chance its what you did as opposed to anything else.


Considering the nature if the forum...the female opinion here does not represent the population


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> I view it as stalking since you are following someone and staring at them .Just so you are aware if a girl thinks you are creepy , 95% chance its what you did as opposed to anything else.


Running up to a girl that you just saw is not FOLLOWING AND STARING AT THEM. It's almost the exact opposite of following and staring at them.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Lucky for you guys we are all different. For ever girl like me {Who will smile awkwardly, and be sure you are being dared to do it by your friends} there will be the ones who believe you and like it. I like the friends first dealy sadly I think I'm highly in the minority there, its a movie-type daydream I guess.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

rymo said:


> Running up to a girl that you just saw is not FOLLOWING AND STARING AT THEM. It's almost the exact opposite of following and staring at them.


Exactly n if she is not into you WHO CARES WHAT SHE THINKS


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Just so you are aware if a girl thinks you are creepy , 95% chance its what you did as opposed to anything else.


This couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> no running up to a stranger and then flirting with them is.


What? No it isn't.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

srschirm said:


> This couldn't be further from the truth.


Girls are already biased one way or any other. Chances are if something happend to a girl earlier in life, where someone acted in appropriate, or what her mother told her blah blah, she will not be responsives to a stranger approaching her.

it has nothing to do with happens in the present day. people operate in the past, because people act with emotions and emotions are the past. Think about what an emotion is, its a result of a past experience.

So my opinion on this is, as long as what you do is not illegal, do it


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> What? No it isn't.


I consider it creepy.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

rymo said:


> Sorry but if a guy ran up to a girl and was literally almost out of breath when he approached her because of it, that would be flattering as hell. I've seen videos of this very thing. Guy runs up, says, "I saw you and literally just ditched my friend to run and meet you. You are adorable. I'm XXXXX, nice to meet you." Girls responds incredibly positively, smiling, laughing, etc. Of course, it goes without saying that after such a bold entrance the guy has to maintain that enthusiasm or the interaction will flatline.
> 
> What girl wouldn't want the story of how she met her man to be something exciting like that?


I could totally see this approach work on the right girls ^^, although it would fail most of the time, and it looks like it's taken out of a cheezy romance novel. It's actually pretty cute, I think loool.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

srschirm said:


> This couldn't be further from the truth.


 :no I give up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> I consider it creepy.


Why?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Usually if a guy runs up to you like that it means he just wants to bang you. And he probably hits on many women on a regular basis.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

interesting OP. A lot of truth in what you say it seems.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Usually if a guy runs up to you like that it means he just wants to bang you. And he probably hits on many women on a regular basis.


Many women don't mind being banged :yes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Mr Bacon said:


> Many women don't mind being banged :yes.


If the guy is very hot then I might be interested. Otherwise....not really.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Usually if a guy runs up to you like that it means he just wants to bang you. And he probably hits on many women on a regular basis.


That would mean a lot of running for the guy, so I don't think that'd happen... else we wouldn't have this overweight epidemic on our hands.

I wish some girl would approach me on the street and ask me out.. or in a PM on some forum. Just tossing out crazy ideas!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Milco said:


> That would mean a lot of running for the guy, so I don't think that'd happen... else we wouldn't have this overweight epidemic on our hands.
> 
> I wish some girl would approach me on the street and ask me out.. or in a PM on some forum. Just tossing out crazy ideas!


I think komo has an admirer


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Why?


I have figured it out. Its because its very fake. Say if you were already jogging , going on a run and the girl was also jogging , I would consider it appropriate to jog up and join her in her run and have a conversation not *starting* with talking about how attractive she is.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

komorikun said:


> If the guy is very hot then I might be interested. Otherwise....not really.


That seems to be the dividing line between creepy and being forward.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> That seems to be the dividing line between creepy and being forward.


I wouldn't call them creepy but I would assume they are trying to bang many women and are not to be trusted.


----------



## Slyassassin (Nov 27, 2012)

I've found that being incredibly sexy helps.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Milco said:


> That would mean a lot of running for the guy, so I don't think that'd happen... else we wouldn't have this overweight epidemic on our hands.
> 
> I wish some girl would approach me on the street and ask me out.. or in a PM on some forum. Just tossing out crazy ideas!


I wish that too...But then again if that happened I would think it's a joke and be very suspicious not to get pranked. I mean a random girl on a street asking you out sound too good to be true.


----------

